# Saint Bernard vs Newfoundland vs Bernese Mountain Dog



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Which is best?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That is a very broad question... depends on what you're looking for. Each has their good qualities and their bad, and depending on the person and their lifestyle is going to determine which breed is best.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

What lifestyle are they suited for? What exercise do they need?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Again that all depends on the dog... some saints are giant sloths as are some newfies. Some are go go addicts that can't get enough of the outdoor life. berners are highly intellignt working breed so they need a task to do and training (as do the other 2 as well) but the berner NEEDS a job. Saints can go either way and newfies all depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of job do you give it? I saw one on TV and they taught it to flush the toilet.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Berners are used for carting, obedience trials, agility... you name it. A job can be as simple as turning off a light, fetching a beer or top notch obedience competition. 

Out of the 3 the berner is going to be the one to drool the least tho so worth considering that factor if your a neatnick.

What exactly is is that you're looking for in a dog? THAT is an easier question to answer.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't want to make it get beer or pull a cart. I want a big cuddly dog.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the Bernese is slightly smaller than the other two, Saint Bernard I'm sure are bigger. My female Berner doesn't drool but I imagine the ones that have floppier jowls do. All 3 SHED ALOT!! I think the Saint might be the most mellow out of the 3. I think like any dog you can get the mellow ones, in between, and the more active. My Berner is active. Bernese also take a long time (2 to 3 years of age) to mature, don't like the heat a whole lot but really like the cold. Berners are huggers and so are Saints, not sure about Newfoundlands since there is hardly any in my area.Others that own a Saint Bernard or Newfoundland could shed more light on these breeds I'm sure


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Apples.

....


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Leonberger.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Like the others have said, a lot depends on WHY you want the dog. These are all very large breeds (giant, actually) with different drives and personalities. Definitely NOT the dog for everyone! They shed (like crazy!), they drool (Saints and Newfies being worse), they're huge (Saints can weigh up to 200lbs). 

I have a young (9 month old) male Saint. This is a breed Ive loved for many, many years and spent a lot of time researching before bringing a puppy home. I would consider my boy very low energy (though this is comparing him to a Lab...), we still walk about 2 hours every single day. He spends all day, every day glued to my hip. I do absolutely nothing without 125lbs (remember, he's 9 months, these guys are not mature until THREE YEARS) of puppy at my side...yes, that includes a personal escort to the bathroom! 

As for which breed is right for you, thats something really only you can decide. Research...libraries, internet, dog shows...will lead you to the breed that fits you best.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, this is just one of those things that _you_ have to decide which is best; Based on your lifestyle; If you're active or not, where you live, what you'd like in a dog and so on...

Every breed has it's good points, and every breed has it's "not so good" points. lol.

As much as I love Aussies and Border Collies, Huskies and so on... I just don't have the energy-level for it. lol. When I picture Aussies and BCs, I picture a huge farm, with sheep.  lol. Huskies, I picture a rustic mountain cabin, with a huge dog-sled team and many camping-trips... 

I'm a home-body that is comfortable doing a few laps around the block, only to come home and watch a movie... Not the greatest lifestyle for me, or a dog come to think of it, but that's how I live... I wouldn't want to get a dog built for work, just to stick it in an apartment and take it for walks around the block a couple times... Although dogs adjust, that's just how I feel.......


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

LuvMyAngels does your Saint Bernard have a long coat or a short coat? Does that make a difference in how much they shed? We have a golden retriever already so we vaccuum alot anyways. How much do they drool? Isn't it easy to just wipe up with a rag?

Marsh Muppet - I don't know anything about the Leonberger but I just looked up its picture and I like the way it looks. Is it real active or more couch potato?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Shalonda said:


> Marsh Muppet - I don't know anything about the Leonberger but I just looked up its picture and I like the way it looks. Is it real active or more couch potato?


Leos are comparatively active. Not as frenetic as a Lab, but more juice than the typical Saint. Normally a gentle breed, though.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

If those were the only three breeds left in the world I would pick the Newfie, ya they drool, yes they shed a TON, but they have the best personalties IMO. Never met a mean newfie, love to be loved on and they will work their butts off for you. 

Berners are great dogs, but I've only ever met dogs with some sort of health issue. I think this is because of how fast popularity of the breed rose and the BYB's picked up on that. 

Saints are also wonderful dogs, but I just prefer the personality of a newfie or a saints. 

You need to do A LOT of research on all these dogs and you WILL need to make sure you find a GOOD breeder. no BYB's or you risk having a real mess on your hands. Also know there are a good amount of rescues for these breeds because there really a lot of people that give up because they weren't prepared.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I am going to do research. My parents have said that I can get a new puppy. I told them I want a giant breed and they want me to gather info on several giant breeds and then we will all decide together. My mom will probably be the one to contact breeders and that sort of stuff.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

You know there are also great danes, they are WONDERFUL dogs. If you guys want less hair and drool. Good couch potatos a lot of the time too.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Shalonda said:


> LuvMyAngels does your Saint Bernard have a long coat or a short coat? Does that make a difference in how much they shed? We have a golden retriever already so we vaccuum alot anyways. How much do they drool? Isn't it easy to just wipe up with a rag?
> 
> Marsh Muppet - I don't know anything about the Leonberger but I just looked up its picture and I like the way it looks. Is it real active or more couch potato?


Buster is a rough (long) coated Saint. Im not sure how the smooths are on shedding, I havent been around them. I'd imagine they'd be pretty similar since its the undercoat the dog sheds.

Drool, it really varies from Saint to Saint. Given the right, uh, "motivation" Buster will produce puddles. Food triggers drippy puddles that are easily wiped away. Stress or over heating causes "slingers", more of a (sorry) snot like consistancy and very sticky (get these cleaned up while "fresh"...). These dogs will shake their head and send drool flying. I dont have a problem maintaining a clean dog and clean home, though this is a breed I grew up wanting...it took me 18 years to be able to bring my boy home.

Another thing to consider is the temperature where you live. None of the 3 originally listed do well with heat. When the temp hit 70, Buster is panting. By 73 he wants the a/c turned on. 

Saints and Newfies would probably be better as a first giant breed, they're a bit more forgiving of owner errors. They all NEED training. These are very large, strong dogs. My boy will likely top out around 150-170lbs. He's already 125lbs and stands 30" at the shoulder...to put it in perspective, Im 5'3" if I stand next to him I can lay my hand flat on his shoulder.


Keep in mind, this dog is only 9 months old. He still has a LONG way to go to be fully mature.
Profile








2 liter bottle between his paws.








Hanging out with my 11 year old...She's 4'9"


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks MoosMom I will look at them too.

LuvMyAngels your dog is so cute. I like how his one ear is speckled. If it gets too hot during the day can't you take him out for walks in the early morning and at night? I mean if he stays in the house most of the time in the summer. In the winter when it snows he would like that right?


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Bernese aren't considered "giant breed" they are Large breed. If too big they are overdone. All 3 can have quite a few health issues especially joint problems and they will cost money at the vet so insurance is a good thing to look into. I thought my GS mix shed alot but nothing compared to this Berner! Mind you the longer the hair the easier it is to get off the furniture, the shorter hair seems to weave itself right into the material. Training is a must for any dog big or small. I'm still training mine..... in my heart I know she would do best on a farm with lots of room and things to do but I do my best to exercise her as much as I can


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

MoosMom said:


> *You need to do A LOT of research on all these dogs and you WILL need to make sure you find a GOOD breeder. no BYB's or you risk having a real mess on your hands. * Also know there are a good amount of rescues for these breeds because there really a lot of people that give up because they weren't prepared.


Yes yes yes! While Buster is adorable, inside he's a mess. As much $ as I have/will spent getting him healthy, I could have purchased a well bred dog from a GOOD breeder (not that I'd trade this guy for anything in this world!). Buster came to me 10lbs under weight...as a 9 1/2 week old! He was severely infested with worms, though I was told he'd been dewormed (he was the worst case my vet has ever seen in a puppy his age). He's allergic to corn (at the very least) which means he's expensive to feed. We're also likely facing hip surgery (hip displaysia) on both sides. 




Shalonda said:


> Thanks MoosMom I will look at them too.
> 
> LuvMyAngels your dog is so cute. I like how his one ear is speckled. If it gets too hot during the day can't you take him out for walks in the early morning and at night? I mean if he stays in the house most of the time in the summer. In the winter when it snows he would like that right?


Thanks. That spotted ear has always been my favorite...which is why I typically take pics from that side lol. 

That is exactly how we handled him this summer. I'd take him out first thing in the morning, as soon as the sun was up, and then we'd wait until the temps dropped back to a comfortable level to take him out again. He's loving the cooler temps lately but still very unsure of the snow. We've only had one light snow fall at this point.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with marsh muppet... leos tend to drool less... were the original mgm lion, have an AWESOME disposition. I owned a Dane... also a HUGE couch potatoe even in his young years... but a horrible drtool slinger. I have 12 foot ceilings in my house, he's been gone a month and there is STILL drool trainls up there. Other breeds to consider are irish wolfhound, american mastiff (less drool with all the traits of a mastiff. It's an anatolian shepherd.english mastiff cross to help produce a more dry mouthed dog), scottish deerhound (which might have a higher exercise need), great pyrnese (sme can be VERY aloof), greater swiss mountain dog (a swiss breed like the berner but with out the coat and the largest of the swiss breeds). Greyhounds can also be huge couch potatoes and snuggle bugs but you still need to afford them the opportunity to run at least 4 times a week. It's what they love. 

ANY dog is going to need exercise even the giants. Don't think that huge always means lazy. Keep in mind huge dog equals HUGE expenses all around. Food, vet, care, boarding... everything you might as well triple what you pay for your golden.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't mind exercise. I'll be fine with walking it in the morning and afternoon. I'll play with it and take training with it too. I just don't want a dog that's going to go nuts if it can't run miles and exercise like 4 hours a day like some of the herder breeds.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It comes down to "What you want in a dog" but for me, the St. Bernard is the BEST of those choices. 

The photo above is Gus the rescued St. Bernard. A more loving companion would be hard to find. His brother the Newfie (Buddy) is a bit of a jerk. He is from a breeder but admittedly, not a good one. I have known several Newfie's that were wonderful dogs as well. Be honest with what you can offer a dog and what your requirements for a dog are.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I agree with marsh muppet... leos tend to drool less...


Just fyi, the breed standard for leonbergers actually requires a dry mouth. Unless you get a really poorly bred one, they will not be droolers in the least.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Those dogs are both really cute Inga. Are they yours? I thought you only had rottweilers.

This is what I can do with exercise. 20 minutes in the morning on school morning and longer on the weekends and during summer. Then about an hour in the afternoons. I can play with him for a while longer inside or in the yard after I do my homework if I have any. On the weekends and in summer I'll be able to play with him alot of the time on mosy days. My grandmother is retired and she already comes over to let our golden outside to use the bathroom around lunchtime when my parents are at work and my brother and me are at school. So she can let the new puppy out then too. The golden is our family dog but she's more my brother's dog than mine. I want my own dog so my parents said I can have one. They will be paying the vet bills and stuff, so I will have to let them know about that.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

What will happen with the dog when you go to college? Dogs aren't allowed in any dorms that I'm aware of.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I probably won't stay in a dorm. The idea of sharing a room not much bigger than prison cell for 4 years doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shalonda said:


> Oh I probably won't stay in a dorm. The idea of sharing a room not much bigger than prison cell for 4 years doesn't appeal to me.


Many many schools require all freshman to live in dorms for their first year. Are you really going to base your college decision on which ones don't require that?


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Why would they require that? Sounds like just a way to bilk more money out of you.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shalonda said:


> Why would they require that? Sounds like just a way to bilk more money out of you.


That's exactly what it is, but it's entirely true. Many schools also don't let you have a car on campus your first year, so you have to eat at their food courts, and use all of their entertainment facilities.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, the only way around that rule is to live with your parents....my cousin lived with my grandma, and it was like pulling teeth to get them to allow that. I think in the end they ended up fibbing a bit on that one.

They say it's so that they can keep an eye on you and "optimize your student experience". But of course it is just a way for them to bilk more money out of you  . 

It is definitely a consideration for a young person looking to get a dog. Also keep in mind that many rentals will not allow dogs at all, and even among those that do allow dogs, the larger the dog, the harder it is to find a rental that will allow them. So unless you plan on buying your own place as soon as you leave your parents' house, there's a lot to consider in your breed choice.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It builds community. Students in a dorm setting (assuming a decent RA) do more things because their neighbors are doing them and are excited about it. Plus you are on campus to do it. Doing more things = better college experience. Often your first friends are on your floor/wing, even if they aren't your "best" friends. I lucked out, my two besties lived on the same floor as me my freshman year.

It creates accountability. Unless you are commuting from your parent's house, if you aren't living on campus then you're probably living in an apartment. Most 18 year olds are living on their own for the first time when they go to college. It is FAR better to have this in a dorm setting. It's safer, for one. From burglars, binge drinking, and accidents. Who would you rather call: an RA or the police?

I later transfered schools, and the school I go to now has a HUGE problem with retention and students being active on campus. Why? because at 4:30pm people are GONE. It's worse on the weekends. The problem is so bad, the cafeteria is open four hours cumulative over the weekend because there is no one there to eat the food. This SUCKS when you live on campus and cannot eat all weekend. 

Honestly? I miss living in a dorm setting. It was fun. Do I like having a dog? Heck yes. Would I have a dog if it meant missing out on a major part of the college experience? Probably not. None of this is to say that you won't make a different choice, but be aware. Unless you plan on going to a school within a 50ish mile radius of your house and live at home and commute, you're going to have an issue on your hands.

Sorry for the book, but can you tell university community is an issue of mine? 

ETA: Also! Most dorm rooms don't suck that bad. Freshman dorms can be pretty bad, but a lot of school have suite arrangements for upperclassmen. Sometimes even apartment style living.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

It's good you enjoyed the dorm living, but I think it is crazy that some schools would force you to live there. I know when my cousin lived in the dorms her first semester they made her buy a meal plan. They didn't make her live in the dorm though. She moved out after a semester. Why would I want to live there in some tiny room and eat their gross cafeteria food when I could live in my own apartment and cook my own much better and healthier food? I just don't think I would like being in a dorm at all, but it's cool for whoever likes it. I understand a lot of apartments have rules about dogs and that's something to think about.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shalonda said:


> It's good you enjoyed the dorm living, but I think it is crazy that some schools would force you to live there. I know when my cousin lived in the dorms her first semester they made her buy a meal plan. They didn't make her live in the dorm though. She moved out after a semester. Why would I want to live there in some tiny room and eat their gross cafeteria food when I could live in my own apartment and cook my own much better and healthier food? I just don't think I would like being in a dorm at all, but it's cool for whoever likes it. I understand a lot of apartments have rules about dogs and that's something to think about.


You're missing the point. 

It's not about whether or not you'd *like* to live in a dorm. Depending on what schools you get into, you may not have a choice. What happens to the dog then, even for a semester? Your parents have to take care of your dog for 4 months, or more likely a full year?


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I do have a choice. I have the choice of not going to a college that I will hate.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Shalonda said:


> I do have a choice. I have the choice of not going to a college that I will hate.


You would be quite foolish to completely disregard all colleges that require freshman to live on campus. 

As someone who got a dog while I was in college, I can say with certainty that I do not recommend having that extra responsibility while in college. Things get stressful enough as it is without having a dog. I can definitely say my freshman and sophomore years of college would have been MUCH less enjoyable if I had owned a dog. Yours may be different, but I guess that's just my two cents.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> You would be quite foolish to completely disregard all colleges that require freshman to live on campus.
> 
> As someone who got a dog while I was in college, I can say with certainty that I do not recommend having that extra responsibility while in college. Things get stressful enough as it is without having a dog. I can definitely say my freshman and sophomore years of college would have been MUCH less enjoyable if I had owned a dog. Yours may be different, but I guess that's just my two cents.


+1 

I could go on and on about the benefits of being involved in your school (which takes time that would not be used caring for your dog), but I'm pretty sure it's not going to be read. It's a pity, because I had a very nice spiel about the critical thinking model ready.

ETA: Maybe you could spend this time saving and researching for a dog? I want to add a second one, but there's no way I could handle it now so I'm setting myself up to succeed a few years down the road.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Why is it foolish to avoid a situation that will make me miserable when there are other viable options that will not make me miserable?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Just fyi, the breed standard for leonbergers actually requires a dry mouth. Unless you get a really poorly bred one, they will not be droolers in the least.


Yes but I didn't want to generalise them all into that drool-less group because of the fact some could drool more than expected. Hell my lab drools


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> +1
> 
> I could go on and on about the benefits of being involved in your school (which takes time that would not be used caring for your dog), but I'm pretty sure it's not going to be read. It's a pity, because I had a very nice spiel about the critical thinking model ready.
> 
> ETA: Maybe you could spend this time saving and researching for a dog? I want to add a second one, but there's no way I could handle it now so I'm setting myself up to succeed a few years down the road.


Why are you even going to say that? I obviously read your last post and replied to you. Just because something is good for you doesn't make it good for everybody. And how would living in a dorm be necessary for being involved with your school? If someone wants to get involved, they will no matter where they live.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Shalonda..first off good for you for wanting to attend college. 
What I think the poster is trying to say is that if your only important thing is where you live when attending that you may miss out on the quality of program available if you just refuse any place that requires on campus living for the first year. Program quality should come first. I agree that my preference would be off campus but that many young people end up really enjoying dorm life..it's what you make of it. And it IS much easier to get involved on campus if you live there, rather than blocks or miles away. It's really a case of weighing all the options and all the pros and cons before making the final choice...

Segue to dogs:
LOL
Would the dog live with you when you go to college or stay with your folks? I know many rentals that would be very hesistant to allow giant breeds, especially with a student owner. It's like two biases built in to your avalability of choices. 
The smooth Saints are likely to be less drooly than the longhair or the Newf. I personally like both sets of personalities..Bernese mtn. dogs are great too..but I have yet to see a truly healthy berner in my area..so like the other two, finding the right breeder who screens for many health issues AND temperament is important.

Hip dysplasia, heart disease, osteosarcoma are all common in the giant breeds (cancer especially in berners) so do as much research as you can.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh Shalonda,

Don't be silly. You are a young girl. Girls should not have big dogs. You know sort of like guys should not have small dogs becuase it might may them gay. A girl having a large dog might make her look too butch, if you know what I mean.

Girls should have dogs like: Toy Poodles, Pekingese,and Bichon Frise's. These are just three ideas.

We wouldn't want to stereotype people, now do we?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow... flashes back to the Depp cavalier thread...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, yes...said thread was started by the OP, lol.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

lizziedog1 said:


> A girl having a large dog might make her look too butch, if you know what I mean.


Whatever else may be said about Berners, Newfs, and Saints...there's nothing "butch" about them. A guy looking to enhance his masculine image would do just as well carrying a giant teddy bear around. Teddy bears eat less.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> Whatever else may be said about Berners, Newfs, and Saints...there's nothing "butch" about them. A guy looking to enhance his masculine image would do just as well carrying a giant teddy bear around. Teddy bears eat less.


Excuse me...I did not start this sort of argument. I just want to clarify the OP's opinions on small versus large dogs and how they apply to human genders.

In another post, *Ms. Shalonda*, posted a photo of a male celebrity holding a small furry dog and she claimed it made him look gay. If she believes that, then it would stand to reason that a large dog might make a woman look like a lesbian.

I just don't *Shalonda* to make a mistake in picking out a dog.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That seems a bit harsh Lizziedog...


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> Yeah you've probably heard of him. I didn't say there was something wrong with the dog just that it seems strange for a man to have a girly dog like that.





> That seems a bit harsh Lizziedog...


Harsh, sort of like the statement above?

I agree.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah I agree what she said about Depp and his girlie dog ws wrong BUT this thred was something totally different and why risk getting yourself in potential trouble over a child's trivialities. Don't shrink to that level... it's beneath you.


----------



## bmdmom (Nov 15, 2009)

I have two Bernese Mountain Dogs, both males. They are the best dogs in the world (yep..biased) but are definitely NOT for everyone. They tend to bond very closely with one person and if you will have someone else taking care of your dog while you're away it may not be the breed for you. My boys only have eyes for me and their breeder, lol. Even though they live with my SO and I, usually they couldn't care less about him. 

Berners are prone to tons of health problems. A reputable show breeder that does ALL the health testing (not just OFA hips) is a must with these guys. I see way too many BMDs that either look like Border Collies or Newfies and both usually have health problems. Bloat, cancer, joint problems, pano, OCD, eye issues, and allergies are very common. The life expectancy is 8 years...very sad because the breed is amazing. If your parents don't want to spend lots of $$ at the vet, this breed is not for you.

They are not a giant breed. Their size varies quite a bit. Baron is out of a large bitch (96lbs) and a very large sire (125lbs) and he is 92 pounds and almost 26 inches tall at almost 2 years old. He is well within the standard. Jaxon is about 67 lbs at 6 months old. I know a few well bred adult Berner males who are barely 80 pounds. As someone mentioned above, they take 3 years to fully mature. 

My guys are total couch potatoes, but are up for anything. I wouldn't say all Berners NEED a job, but it is always nice to see them doing what they were bred to do. I'm going to get my kids into Rally or tracking and possibly drafting. 

They shed like crazy! We call the balls of hair on the carpet Berner Bunnies  They desipse heat. We live in WI and keep the house at 66 degrees in the winter and they still pant and lay by the door on the tile. Their crates are located by the door to keep them cooler. They shouldn't drool, they are supposed to be a dry mouthed breed.

I will always have a Berner or two or three in my life. They aren't an easy breed or an inexpensive one, but I love them to death!

The Leonberger may be a better choice for you. They are pretty laid back, have less health issues and they are gorgeous! Good luck with the research!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

bmdmom said:


> The Leonberger may be a better choice for you. They are pretty laid back....


This guy would disagree, though, since he has 3 of them, it's clear he was not exactly taken by surprise.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cracker* - I still have like 6 years before I go to college, so I honestly haven't looked into which colleges have which programs. I just don't like the idea of living in a dorm and having no privacy, sharing bathrooms with tons of people I don't know, having to buy a meal plan for food I won't eat and that sort of thing. I visited my cousin's dorm and it just looked terrible. Raegan said a dorm is safe from burglars and maybe random burglars don't break into dorms, but there's still all kinds of people there that may try to steal from you. My cousin had some of her clothes stolen out of the washing machine! She also said that people would take other peoples clothes out of the dryer before they were done and just trow them on the table when they were sopping wet. How rude is that? But yeah I get what you're saying about it being easier to get involved with things going on on campus while living on campus. But that just seems like a convenience thing and following what everyone else is doing. I would rather do something because I actually like it or care about it instead of just doing it because it's just a way to spend time or because people in the dorm bother me until I go along with it.

I do understand what you're saying about the rentals and that is something to think about. Thanks too for the info about the dog breeds.


*Bmdmom* - your dogs are really pretty. Thanks for the info. I had read on dogbreedinfo.com already that they had some health problems and short life expectancy. I will think about all of that. 


*Lizziedog* - I already said I was sorry for that. I like Johnny Depp and I have a bunch of his movies. So I didn't mean any offense against him or anyone else. But I don't know why you're bringing it up when it has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Shalonda Here is a question to you.

What do YOU think are the top three best things to look for when picking a new dog for yourself? That way we might better help you.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I assumed the OP was older than 12. Forget all of my comments, they don't really apply to someone this young.

Good luck on your dog breed search.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Keechak here are the top three things I want.

1. a bigger sized dog
2. with a gentle and affectionate personality
3. that does not need an extraordinary amount of exercise.

I will give it exercise. I just don't want it as active as say your breed. I think your dogs are really cute but I just don't think that type is for me.


----------



## bmdmom (Nov 15, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> This guy would disagree, though, since he has 3 of them, it's clear he was not exactly taken by surprise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FanZtQIFIg


That video looks familiar, lol. That's exactly what my dogs do when we get to the trails for a hike. Although they can be quite exuberant and love to run, I would still consider BMDs and Leo's as laid back dogs. It's a generalization and all dogs will have varying energy levels. In the house large/giant breeds seem content to take a nap on the couch and are not constantly asking for a game of fetch or tug. I just got home from work and my boys have been in their crates for 6 1/2 hours...let them outside to go potty, they came back in and are now napping....again.

Shalonda- Thanks  Good luck.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

bmdmom said:


> That video looks familiar, lol. That's exactly what my dogs do when we get to the trails for a hike. Although they can be quite exuberant and love to run, I would still consider BMDs and Leo's as laid back dogs.


I agree, I just thought the vid was pretty funny. The BMD male across the street from me is like my Golden in most ways. Just a little less of everything--except size and IQ. I would consider Berners, Leos, and Newfs to be more or less active breeds, though they settle in to a sedentary lifestyle better than most. Saints will be more active if they are included in activities, and not given the opportunity to grow moss on their butts. For any of those breeds, keeping them as active as possible is the best thing for them.

Keep 'em lean and fit, and give them plenty of opportunities to run and (ideally) swim.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Honestly, as a student it's going to be VERY hard to rent with a giant breed. Many colleges require a dorm the first year but in my experience most college apartments have weight limits. My apartment does not, but it is the ONLY one in town that doesn't. That means you have to pay for it (it's not the cheapest place) and if you need to move, you can't. If the management sucked, you'd be stuck. 2 other apartments allow dogs under 65 lbs and most want only dogs under 35 lbs. Also, giant breeds cost more in almost every way. Most college people (me being one) are not swimming in money. 

I really think you may need to rethink breed ideas based on your future living situation. I know when I was in high school I didn't put much thought into where my dog would be going when I moved out.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

What sort of dogs do you think would be good? I don't want a poodle or bichon or anything like that.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I assume from the thread of the conversation that you will be taking the dog with you when you move out of your parents' house. Is this correct or will the dog be staying at your family's home?


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I would want the dog to come with me FilleBelle.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I graduated from college three and a half years ago. I am not a stodgy adult who wants to ruin your fun or crush your dreams. I remember exactly what it was like to be a student at university. I wouldn't advise you to get a dog under those circumstances. 

Getting a family dog and leaving it with the family when you move out is reasonable. Getting a family dog and living at home with your parents while you go to school is reasonable, if decidedly lacking in fun . Waiting until you're already settled in college and getting a dog that fits whatever your circumstances are at that time is reasonable, if slightly more challenging. Getting a dog now and assuming you will be able to build your college career around it is...limiting, at the very least.

There are small handfuls of college students who have the will, the desire, and the ability to take their family pets with them to college. The much greater percentage do not have the time, space, money, or interest to care for a dog. "Interest?" you say. "But I will _always _be interested in dogs!" That's probably true, but college opens up many interests and it would be a shame to discover you couldn't persue them because of the dog.

If you want a family pet, you've gotten a lot of great advice about Leos and Newfies and all that jazz. If you want an animal to take to college with you, I'd be most likely to suggest going the stuffed route.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I graduated from college three and a half years ago. I am not a stodgy adult who wants to ruin your fun or crush your dreams. I remember exactly what it was like to be a student at university. I wouldn't advise you to get a dog under those circumstances.
> 
> Getting a family dog and leaving it with the family when you move out is reasonable. Getting a family dog and living at home with your parents while you go to school is reasonable, if decidedly lacking in fun . Waiting until you're already settled in college and getting a dog that fits whatever your circumstances are at that time is reasonable, if slightly more challenging. Getting a dog now and assuming you will be able to build your college career around it is...limiting, at the very least.
> 
> ...


Well said.

Just to add - I'm not a stogy adult either. I'm still IN (and will be for another 5 years.... PhD... blah) college.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand what you're saying FilleBelle. But it'll be several more years before I go to college so I haven't looked into everything involved with college. I say I want to take the dog with me because I would miss it if it stayed with my parents but that doesn't mean that it couldn't stay with my parents. My parents love dogs and I think my mom's getting excited about getting a new one too. I saw her looking up the different breeds I said I liked earlier. So they might want it to stay home when I go to college several years from now anyway. I don't know why yall are acting like this is a decision I am making all by myself. I'm not. My parents are the ones who will make the final decision.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shalonda said:


> I understand what you're saying FilleBelle. But it'll be several more years before I go to college so I haven't looked into everything involved with college. I say I want to take the dog with me because I would miss it if it stayed with my parents but that doesn't mean that it couldn't stay with my parents. My parents love dogs and I think my mom's getting excited about getting a new one too. I saw her looking up the different breeds I said I liked earlier. So they might want it to stay home when I go to college several years from now anyway. I don't know why yall are acting like this is a decision I am making all by myself. I'm not. My parents are the ones who will make the final decision.


People are only bringing up the inevitable and asking what is likely to happen. We wonder about those things with dogs because they tend to live beyond several years. You said you'd like to take the dog with you, so people are telling you from their experiences why that may be difficult depending on college and what kind of dog you chose to own. If you don't want to consider these things even now, then I don't know why you're concerned with the decision making process.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand all of that and I am taking these things into consideration. I'm just saying that it is not solely my decision to make.


----------

